# 722k reboots when trying to archive programs to EHD



## Sunder (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a 722k with an EHD, a WD Elements 2TB. When I try sending programs to the EHD, the receiver reboots. I can access the EHD, view programs on the EHD, even restore programs from the external to the receiver. However, sending programs to the EHD is a no go. 

I called tech support, and was told that, "This is an unusual problem, and it has been submitted to the engineering department." I was then told to have a nice day, and that was it, lol.

I have tried 2 other EHD, different USB Cables. I have tried the front USB Slot, the power cord pull... all with the same result. I am out of ideas, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Sunder said:


> I have a 722k with an EHD, a WD Elements 2TB. When I try sending programs to the EHD, the receiver reboots.
> I have tried 2 other EHD, different USB Cables. I have tried the front USB Slot, the power cord pull... all with the same result. I am out of ideas, any help would be appreciated.


After that, I guess I would try to watch everything on the internal drive and ask Dish to replace the unit as 'defective'.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Try restore setting to default from menu


----------



## Sunder (Jul 13, 2012)

Grandude said:


> After that, I guess I would try to watch everything on the internal drive and ask Dish to replace the unit as 'defective'.


I have been thinking the same, thanks. I was hoping to save some of those recordings, oh well.


----------



## Sunder (Jul 13, 2012)

P Smith said:


> Try restore setting to default from menu


Will this reformat the internal HD?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nope.


----------



## Sunder (Jul 13, 2012)

P Smith said:


> Nope.


Thank-you, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Bemmy (Jul 22, 2009)

Bringing up old thread to see if OP had any luck as I used same steps.
Same problem here with a 722 rebooting only when sending to device.
Three EHDs, Iomega Prestige 500GB, 250GB and a WD MyBook 640GB.
The Iomega worked once to Transfer/Restore, rebooted during 'Send'.

Never tried before the latest L725 software as it's drive now near full.
No problems with DVR recordings so I know 3 Year old drive still good.


----------

